# Codes I violate...........



## macmikeman

Harry I would guess the code you violate the most is the post count rule where posting ''Good man'' across thousands and thousands of various forums just to drive up your post count is illegal.


----------



## Black Dog

macmikeman said:


> Harry I would guess the code you violate the most is the post count rule where posting ''Good man'' across thousands and thousands of various forums just to drive up your post count is illegal.


Good man:laughing:


----------



## Big John

Black Dog said:


> I paint all my wires white in switch boxes so handymen have to use the proper tools to find the neutral....:whistling2:


 :lol: I really want to believe that's true.

Somewhere on here somebody posted a picture of a control station wired entirely in green THHN. I gotta admit, if I found that in the field, I would cuss up a storm.


----------



## Black Dog

Big John said:


> :lol: I really want to believe that's true.
> 
> Somewhere on here somebody posted a picture of a control station wired entirely in green THHN. I gotta admit, if I found that in the field, I would cuss up a storm.


:laughing:

I've seen that picture a few years ago..:laughing:


----------



## aftershockews

I don't always staple wire in attics.

There I said it.


----------



## Black Dog

aftershockews said:


> I don't always staple wire in attics.
> 
> There I said it.


No inspector in his right mind will go up there and look.:laughing:


----------



## The_kid

Oh boy where to start...

I use drywalls through the inside of nail ons when i cant swing a hammer in a tight spot.

I very rarely staple in attics

I shove as many wires as i can through drilled holes

I use various different brand breakers in panels when i can. (Not sure if that's code but the inspector usually makes us change them) 

I rarely ever use barrel crimps or greenies for grounding. 

I've buried my share of splice boxes on renos. (Last resort) 

Don't judge me.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

I'll exceed cu in without losing sleep. 
I don't staple in attics. 
I'll put 5 wires in a tan twister. 
Sometimes when installing transfer switches, which turns the old service panel into a sub panel, I'll leave the gec landed in the (now) sub panel. 
Sometimes cheat on burial depth if no permit is involved. 
Don't pull permits always.


----------



## dielectricunion

Is it required to run a jumper to ground any metal device box?

If so, I've violated that a bit lately... Especially with old existing boxes


----------



## chicken steve

what code?

~C:jester:S~


----------



## MHElectric

I use a self tapper as a ground screw.


----------



## Black Dog

MHElectric said:


> I use a self tapper as a ground screw.


These are the best.....:whistling2:


----------



## 3D Electric

I put two wires in a single pan box.
I have never stapled a wire in an attic.
I use sheetrock screws for pretty much everything. EVERYTHING
I have made wires fit into a box on remodels. 

I beg for your forgiveness!


----------



## MHElectric

Sometimes I run 14/3 to a CF pancake box


----------



## Dennis Alwon

macmikeman said:


> Harry I would guess the code you violate the most is the post count rule where posting ''Good man'' across thousands and thousands of various forums just to drive up your post count is illegal.


I hear I thought he loved me when he said good man to me at the Trade forum. You just broke my heart


----------



## Black Dog

Dennis Alwon said:


> I hear I thought he loved me when he said good man to me at the Trade forum. You just broke my heart


We all love you Dennis


----------



## Rollie73

Black Dog said:


> These are the best.....:whistling2:


You mean those aren't ground screws???:thumbsup: Best ones ever.


----------



## dthurmond

Big John said:


> :lol: I really want to believe that's true.
> 
> Somewhere on here somebody posted a picture of a control station wired entirely in green THHN. I gotta admit, if I found that in the field, I would cuss up a storm.


Lol we have a machine that is wired with green wires that are hot .it is old but I am sure it was still wrong when it was done .


----------



## chicken steve

I violate 110.3B , because one gets the boot from the man club reading _{or asking}_ directions

~CS~


----------



## Black Dog

chicken steve said:


> I violate 110.3B , because one gets the boot from the man club reading _{or asking}_ directions
> 
> ~CS~


That too...


----------



## Jhellwig

From time to time I will run emt vertically out of a machine and support it further than ten feet and not support within three feet of the machine.


----------



## MTW

The_kid said:


> Oh boy where to start...
> 
> I use drywalls through the inside of nail ons when i cant swing a hammer in a tight spot.
> 
> I very rarely staple in attics
> 
> I shove as many wires as i can through drilled holes
> 
> I use various different brand breakers in panels when i can. (Not sure if that's code but the inspector usually makes us change them)
> 
> I rarely ever use barrel crimps or greenies for grounding.
> 
> I've buried my share of splice boxes on renos. (Last resort)
> 
> Don't judge me.


Most of the stuff you listed is no big deal, but not using proper connectors on the grounding conductors is hack work, plain and simple.


----------



## MTW

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'll exceed cu in without losing sleep.
> I don't staple in attics.
> I'll put 5 wires in a tan twister.
> Sometimes when installing transfer switches, which turns the old service panel into a sub panel, I'll leave the gec landed in the (now) sub panel.
> Sometimes cheat on burial depth if no permit is involved.
> Don't pull permits always.


Permits and inspections are a waste of time.


----------



## MHElectric

I've left boxes in attics laying around without nailing them up.....


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

MHElectric said:


> I've left boxes in attics laying around without nailing them up.....


Good point. Me too


----------



## Rollie73

MHElectric said:


> I've left boxes in attics laying around without nailing them up.....


 

Oh no.........every job that you have ever done is in danger of spontaneously combusting as we speak.:no::laughing:


----------



## chicken steve

I've run switch loops w/o a noodle.....

~CS~


----------



## partyman97_3

:whistling2:Sometimes I pull a network with only one neutral.


----------



## ponyboy

partyman97_3 said:


> :whistling2:Sometimes I pull a network with only one neutral.



That's not a violation though


----------



## MHElectric

There is a company in town that won't use any wirenuts unless they are absolutely backed into a corner with a gun to their head. They only use the cheap Buchanan crimps for ALL their joints - hots & neutrals included. Then they just give it one quick wrap of tape and call it good.

They do this on all kinds of jobs, residential & commercial. I don't know if it's an actual code violation or not, but I suspect the regular Buchanan's are not listed for current carrying conductors.....:shifty:

Anybody know?


----------



## macmikeman

MHElectric said:


> There is a company in town that won't use any wirenuts unless they are absolutely backed into a corner with a gun to their head. They only use the cheap Buchanan crimps for ALL their joints - hots & neutrals included. Then they just give it one quick wrap of tape and call it good.
> 
> They do this on all kinds of jobs, residential & commercial. I don't know if it's an actual code violation or not, but I suspect the regular Buchanan's are not listed for current carrying conductors.....:shifty:
> 
> Anybody know?


They are listed when used with the approved Buchanan insulating cap. Put those two items together you bought 1.5 wirenuts. Just tape violates listing.


----------



## MHElectric

macmikeman said:


> They are listed when used with the approved Buchanan insulating cap. Put those two items together you bought 1.5 wirenuts. Just tape violates listing.


Right, that's what I was getting at. No insulated crimps for them, regular 'ol steel & brass Buchanan's seems to do the trick. 

They never have any problems passing inspection BTW, and they've been around in my area since 1918.


----------



## Meadow

406.15 I enjoy violating


----------



## wildleg

MHElectric said:


> Right, that's what I was getting at. No insulated crimps for them, regular 'ol steel & brass Buchanan's seems to do the trick.
> 
> They never have any problems passing inspection BTW, and they've been around in my area since 1918.


sounds like they been around about 50 years too long. Be kinda funny if they go from bucs straight to wagos. I can hear the old man talking now - "I never used one o' those dang wirenuts in my entire life. Not one ! And I never will ! Back in dem days we used to crimp da wires together and nobody ever went back on any of my work once ! And that's how we liked it !!"


----------



## flyboy

OMG, I'm devastated. I'll never think of you guys the same way again.


----------



## Ultrafault

I make control boxes that I do not have inspected by a listing agency.


----------



## te12co2w

This has been a sting operation. Expect fines via e-mail.


----------



## Big John

Ultrafault said:


> I make control boxes that I do not have inspected by a listing agency.


 I'm sending you an emergency shipment of DIN rail and terminal blocks. :jester:


----------



## Ultrafault

Big John said:


> I'm sending you an emergency shipment of DIN rail and terminal blocks. :jester:


I know right. My bubgets are pathetic.


----------



## Black Dog

te12co2w said:


> This has been a sting operation. Expect fines via e-mail.


:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## macmikeman

I put my staples 48-1/8'' inches apart.


----------



## Black Dog

macmikeman said:


> I put my staples 48-1/8'' inches apart.


Mine are 6 feet but I write 48"at each one,,,,


----------



## macmikeman

Black Dog said:


> Mine are 6 feet but I write 48"at each one,,,,


Actually I buggered that joke, it should have been 54-1/8''...........


----------



## MTW

I buried some PVC 6" once, but that was at my parents house so it didn't count as a violation. :whistling2:


----------



## Black Dog

macmikeman said:


> Actually I buggered that joke, it should have been 54-1/8''...........


Your pictures are up:whistling2:


----------



## Carultch

MTW said:


> I buried some PVC 6" once, but that was at my parents house so it didn't count as a violation. :whistling2:


I use PVC all the time without the flared bell end fitting that is supposed to be used for protecting wire from the "sharp corners".

Anyone know of a good "whoops, I forgot" fitting that can be added to the conduit after wire is pulled?

I also carve in to the side of PVC, for wire to enter in the middle of the stick.

Would these no longer be violations if I were to use plumbing PVC pipe instead of electrical PVC conduit?


----------



## dielectricunion

I use plumbing drain and vent lines to pull extra circuits, but I always stay well within the pipe fill limitations


----------



## ponyboy

Carultch said:


> I use PVC all the time without the flared bell end fitting that is supposed to be used for protecting wire from the "sharp corners".
> 
> Anyone know of a good "whoops, I forgot" fitting that can be added to the conduit after wire is pulled?
> 
> I also carve in to the side of PVC, for wire to enter in the middle of the stick.
> 
> Would these no longer be violations if I were to use plumbing PVC pipe instead of electrical PVC conduit?



Dafuq?


----------



## Black Dog

dielectricunion said:


> I use plumbing drain and vent lines to pull extra circuits, but I always stay well within the pipe fill limitations


Yeah, you would not want to restrict the water flow too much....


----------



## Meadow

dielectricunion said:


> I use plumbing drain and vent lines to pull extra circuits, but I always stay well within the pipe fill limitations


:laughing: Now your a pro :thumbsup:


----------



## dielectricunion

Black Dog said:


> Yeah, you would not want to restrict the water flow too much....


I always have to yell at roto rooter guy to stay off my conductors with the tree root attachment


----------



## Michigan Master

Big John said:


> I'm sending you an emergency shipment of DIN rail and terminal blocks. :jester:


How about a back plate?


----------



## Rollie73

chicken steve said:


> I've run switch loops w/o a noodle.....
> 
> ~CS~


Move north of the border my fowl friend.......that's NOT a violation up here.


----------



## ponyboy

Rollie73 said:


> Move north of the border my fowl friend.......that's NOT a violation up here.



It's not here either as much as people want to believe it is. I feel bad for all the ropers that went out and bought pallets of 14-2-2 or whatever the hell they call it


----------



## aftershockews

I have floated a nail on JB near a remodel can light.

One guy I worked under solved a lost traveler in a 3 wire by using the EGC.


----------



## ghostwriter

When wiring a double oven I cut the sheetrock out behind the oven cabinet and throw the splice box inside the wall.


----------



## Jack Legg

Carultch said:


> I use PVC all the time without the flared bell end fitting that is supposed to be used for protecting wire from the "sharp corners".
> 
> Anyone know of a good "whoops, I forgot" fitting that can be added to the conduit after wire is pulled?
> 
> *I also carve in to the side of PVC, for wire to enter in the middle of the stick.*
> 
> Would these no longer be violations if I were to use plumbing PVC pipe instead of electrical PVC conduit?


I used to do that in basements at the back door light. PVC used to sleeve the romex down the concrete, and the switch leg went out thru a hole at the back of the pipe to the light


----------



## bmailman20

(At least once) I've bypassed the thermal-break in a blinking hihat.


----------



## bartstop

I cut the tag off a mattress one time. Does that count?


----------



## Black Dog

bartstop said:


> I cut the tag off a mattress one time. Does that count?


:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Black Dog

ghostwriter said:


> When wiring a double oven I cut the sheetrock out behind the oven cabinet and throw the splice box inside the wall.


That's a tuck box..:laughing:


----------



## mark35

ghostwriter said:


> When wiring a double oven I cut the sheetrock out behind the oven cabinet and throw the splice box inside the wall.


My buddy does that, can't really think of a better solution though.


----------



## theJcK

mark35 said:


> My buddy does that, can't really think of a better solution though.


4 square with deep mudring.


----------



## samc

Lol this thread is great. 

Sometimes I drop an emt a above an oil tank and I dont always support it at 3'.


----------



## Black Dog

bmailman20 said:


> (At least once) I've bypassed the thermal-break in a blinking hihat.


That happens:laughing:


----------



## Big Pickles

mark35 said:


> My buddy does that, can't really think of a better solution though.


Put a 4 sq in cabinet above. Run flex from oven up to it.


----------



## That_Dude

Traffic or NEC? :whistling2:


----------



## Tank860

Cut the ground rod short. The house was on ledge!!


----------



## Ultrafault

Tank860 said:


> Cut the ground rod short. The house was on ledge!!


I bent one over last week.


----------



## Oakey

MWBC, have never used a handle tie breaker or two pole w/e you wanna call it probably never will. Im a sinner


----------



## ponyboy

I went over 360° of bend today. Twice


----------



## MTW

I pulled 3 #10's in a 1" PVC that had at least 7 or 8 90's in it. That was no fun at all. :no:


----------



## Black Dog

MTW said:


> I pulled 3 #10's in a 1" PVC that had at least 7 or 8 90's in it. That was no fun at all. :no:


It got the job done-------Right?:thumbsup:


----------



## Aegis

Black Dog said:


> It got the job done-------Right?:thumbsup:


I used a scissor lift to pull 16 #12 T90 wires through a 3/4 PVC, ONLY 12 of them made it out.


----------



## Voltron

Aegis said:


> I used a scissor lift to pull 16 #12 T90 wires through a 3/4 PVC, ONLY 12 of them made it out.


We used a chevy blazer on a big pull years ago. Worked pretty well under the circumstances.


----------



## macmikeman

I use a 5 gal propane tank , hose and rosebud tip to bend all my pvc. 3'' and down. Do it all the time. Hardly ever scortch unless I have to melt some down in a trench. Not buying an oven, too expensive and I'm out of storage room.


----------



## jw0445

I've put 12 and 14 ground wires under the same screw. Wow I feel better now.


----------



## Ultrafault

I don't provide gfci protection for receptacles in garage celings.


----------



## zac

macmikeman said:


> I use a 5 gal propane tank , hose and rosebud tip to bend all my pvc. 3'' and down. Do it all the time. Hardly ever scortch unless I have to melt some down in a trench. Not buying an oven, too expensive and I'm out of storage room.


I do the same thing. I believe the name is the weed burner.


----------



## Going_Commando

Ive been known to double up wires under device screws, make small control panels that arent UL listed, not staple romex in attics, exceed box fill, and any number of other things.


----------



## macmikeman

zac said:


> I do the same thing. I believe the name is the weed burner.


If weed burner is the one that looks like a tomato can at the end, that soot machine is not the one I use.


----------



## Ontario

Didn't staple NMD90 within 300mm of a box because I had no staples left. Forgive me lord of electricity for I have sinned.


----------



## Pete m.

You cats are giving me all kinds of new stuff to look for!!:laughing::jester:

Pete


----------



## Voltron

Ultrafault said:


> I don't provide gfci protection for receptacles in garage celings.











You've been served.


----------



## mark35

Big Pickles said:


> Put a 4 sq in cabinet above. Run flex from oven up to it.


So, on the rough you'd just run your feed up to the cabinet area. On the finish you'd pop a hole in the drywall behind the stove and snake the factory supplied flex up the wall and surface mount your box to the back of the cab? I must be missing something, for one the flex wouldn't be long enough to make all that happen. Can you clear this up for me?


----------



## aftershockews

How many rip out the insulation on a light fixture? I don't but I have seen many fixtures installed where someone has.


----------



## Black Dog

aftershockews said:


> How many rip out the insulation on a light fixture? I don't but I have seen many fixtures installed where someone has.


Oh! I thought that was the packaging :blink:




:laughing:


----------



## Black Dog

Pete m. said:


> You cats are giving me all kinds of new stuff to look for!!:laughing::jester:
> 
> Pete


Stick around it gets better:laughing:


----------



## MTW

Ontario said:


> Didn't staple NMD90 within 300mm of a box because I had no staples left. Forgive me lord of electricity for I have sinned.


NMD90? Millimeters? What kind of crazy talk is this? :laughing:


----------



## Carultch

MTW said:


> NMD90? Millimeters? What kind of crazy talk is this? :laughing:


NMD90 means it is a wire similar to Romex that is rated for the 90C column of NEC310.15B16.

A 300 mm box is probably the same thing as a 1 foot box, or so close you can't see the difference.


----------



## Jhellwig

Ultrafault said:


> I don't provide gfci protection for receptacles in garage celings.


That isn't a violation in iowa. We have a state exception.


I've put two nm cables in a plain zinc romex clamp.


----------



## aftershockews

Jhellwig said:


> I've put two nm cables in a plain zinc romex clamp.


You need to be shot. :jester:


----------



## Carultch

aftershockews said:


> You need to be shot. :jester:


I didn't realize that electrical violations are worthy of the death penalty. Unless it is your own electrical accident caused by your own electrical violation.

I though BlackDog was going to send us all fines via email.


----------



## 3D Electric

Jhellwig said:


> That isn't a violation in iowa. We have a state exception.
> 
> I've put two nm cables in a plain zinc romex clamp.


Two? That's it? Hell it's only half full with two! You're wasting materials :jester:


----------



## MTW

Black Dog said:


> It got the job done-------Right?:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Dog

MTW said:


>


:w00t:


----------



## mark35

thejck said, "4 square with deep mudring." and big pickles said, "
_Put a 4 sq in cabinet above. Run flex from oven up to it."_



mark35 said:


> So, on the rough you'd just run your feed up to the cabinet area. On the finish you'd pop a hole in the drywall behind the stove and snake the factory supplied flex up the wall and surface mount your box to the back of the cab? I must be missing something, for one the flex wouldn't be long enough to make all that happen. Can you clear this up for me?


Anyone?


----------



## Black Dog

mark35 said:


> So, on the rough you'd just run your feed up to the cabinet area. On the finish you'd pop a hole in the drywall behind the stove and snake the factory supplied flex up the wall and surface mount your box to the back of the cab? I must be missing something, for one the flex wouldn't be long enough to make all that happen. Can you clear this up for me?





mark35 said:


> thejck said, "4 square with deep mudring." and big pickles said, "
> _Put a 4 sq in cabinet above. Run flex from oven up to it."_
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?


I don't see why anyone would do that. What is the Advantage?


----------



## Wireless

Get the specs for the oven they will be installing, either put box oven or below/side cabinet.


----------



## macmikeman

Here is one I violate every time I can get away with it, mostly because I believe it is actually *not* a code requirement- disconect within sight of the split system fan coil indoor units. 

Reason- typically the indoor fan coil units draw 2 amps at the rated voltage, making them less than 1/8 horsepower.


----------



## mark35

Black Dog said:


> I don't see why anyone would do that. What is the Advantage?


Exactly, I don't even think it's doable in the manner I described. Like wireless said, I think, maybe put the box in the adjacent cabinet if possible, like when wiring a dishwasher and throw a lock on the breaker. Or, maybe put a deep 4x4 in the wall and then use a cover with a ko in it and use a 90 deg flex connector??


----------



## MHElectric

I'll glue a pvc connector to a piece of carflex when I'm in a pinch.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

MHElectric said:


> I'll glue a pvc connector to a piece of carflex when I'm in a pinch.


I love that one. I do it when I'm not in a pinch. .....


----------



## Big Pickles

mark35 said:


> So, on the rough you'd just run your feed up to the cabinet area. On the finish you'd pop a hole in the drywall behind the stove and snake the factory supplied flex up the wall and surface mount your box to the back of the cab? I must be missing something, for one the flex wouldn't be long enough to make all that happen. Can you clear this up for me?


Rough it into cab above oven, on finish drill hole up into cabinet to surface mounted 4sq. Kind of like how a over the range micro is done.


----------



## aftershockews

Big Pickles said:


> Rough it into cab above oven, on finish drill hole up into cabinet to surface mounted 4sq. Kind of like how a over the range micro is done.


Different ovens can require different locations for the electrical. I demand oven specs or at least the model number so I can look up the installation instructions myself.


----------



## aftershockews

I violated code today. I am ashamed but could not get around it.
Tile guy installed a fan/light combo in a shower. I dropped the connection compartment to find out he had made open splices behind this fan. The external box cover? was missing. So I used tek screws to mount a single metal switch box so as to conceal the wire joints.

I don't think I will be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## Black Dog

MHElectric said:


> I'll glue a pvc connector to a piece of carflex when I'm in a pinch.


Works good..:thumbsup:


----------



## macmikeman

MHElectric said:


> I'll glue a pvc connector to a piece of carflex when I'm in a pinch.


I did this today. Bought two 25 ft rolls of 1'' since the H.D. only sells them in 25's for 1''. They don't sell 1'' box connectors for carflex or couplings though so pvc it was. Ten gorillas and a drunken monk could not pull those connectors loose after the glue set.


----------



## 3D Electric

MHElectric said:


> I'll glue a pvc connector to a piece of carflex when I'm in a pinch.


I've used two male connectors and a rigid coupling before. Makes a good connection and if you need to take it apart for any reason you can.


----------



## Ultrafault

macmikeman said:


> I did this today. Bought two 25 ft rolls of 1'' since the H.D. only sells them in 25's for 1''. They don't sell 1'' box connectors for carflex or couplings though so pvc it was. Ten gorillas and a drunken monk could not pull those connectors loose after the glue set.


Jesus macmike there are people here who use the metric system. In the future please convert gorilla/monks to kg so they can understand.


----------



## camerang

They don't teach us this stuff in 2nd year. Awesome!


----------



## Carultch

Ultrafault said:


> Jesus macmike there are people here who use the metric system. In the future please convert gorilla/monks to kg so they can understand.


You mean Newtons, not kilograms...right?


----------



## Ultrafault

Carultch said:


> You mean Newtons, not kilograms...right?


I don't honestly know. Is pullout force measured in kg or newton's?


----------



## Chris1971

Why cut corners? Do it right the first time. Get in get paid get out.:thumbsup:


----------



## The_kid

Chris1971 said:


> Why cut corners? Do it right the first time. Get in get paid get out.:thumbsup:



My company's unofficial motto is "_________ electric. We do it right 'cause we do it twice!"


----------



## Carultch

Ultrafault said:


> I don't honestly know. Is pullout force measured in kg or newton's?


Force is Newtons, amount of material is kilograms.


----------



## Ontario

MTW said:


> NMD90? Millimeters? What kind of crazy talk is this? :laughing:


Now you know the level of confusion I get when reading the American wire names on this forum :laughing:

We call NMD90 'Romex' up here too.


----------



## Black Dog

The_kid said:


> My company's unofficial motto is "_________ electric. We do it right 'cause we do it twice!"


We may be slow but we're expensive !


----------



## adamv7010

Sometimes I use my grounding sharpie on self tappers.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I leave boxes unsupported in attics at times


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Jhellwig said:


> I've put two nm cables in a plain zinc romex clamp.


I may or may not do that all of the time. Also staple two 14/2 with regular blue staples....


----------



## Big John

Carultch said:


> Force is Newtons, amount of material is kilograms.


 Kilo-what? This ain't France! Convert that chit to Freedom Units and just say "pounds."


----------



## theJcK

Black Dog said:


> We may be slow but we're expensive !


"We may do shotty work but we make up for it by doing very little of it."


----------



## chicken steve

I wire in #12 general use circuitry, sometimes a 1000' or more from the serving xformer....:laughing:

~C:whistling2:S~


----------



## myjunkyard

G yy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AK_sparky

Big John said:


> Kilo-what? This ain't France! Convert that chit to Freedom Units and just say "pounds."


That's a kind of money!


----------



## bkmichael65

I support runs of conduit with baling wire and duct tape


----------



## Carultch

adamv7010 said:


> Sometimes I use my grounding sharpie on self tappers.


I think sharpie marker ink is an insulator.

I remember learning how to build a very primitive electric motor, and using sharpie marker ink to color the one side of the rotating wire contact, when you have to switch the motor to "off" while it rides through the half of the cycle where current flow would stop the motor.


----------



## MTW

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I may or may not do that all of the time. Also staple two 14/2 with regular blue staples....


They should just change the listing on the Briscon staples to allow two cables under them. At least a few hundred million have been installed fastening two cables anyway.


----------



## Going_Commando

MTW said:


> They should just change the listing on the Briscon staples to allow two cables under them. At least a few hundred million have been installed fastening two cables anyway.


Take a liking to some Vikings


----------



## MTW

Going_Commando said:


> Take a liking to some Vikings


I've never seen Vikings in any supply house down here. It's either Briscon or King. What's unique about Viking's?


----------



## Black Dog

MTW said:


> I've never seen Vikings in any supply house down here. It's either Briscon or King. What's unique about Viking's?


http://www.wwcross.com/3125.html


.Looks like you can put 3 cables under them.


----------



## Bad Electrician

In a really tight electric closet if there is more than one other in there I'll let a rammy fart.


----------



## shocksystems

Black Dog said:


> Works good..:thumbsup:


Am I the only one who is not on this bandwagon?

Every time I have seen Carflex glued into a PVC connector it has worked terribly. I mean literally the Carflex would pull out with a gentle tug. I have returned to jobs where the Carflex has pulled itself out because it was flexed in such a way that it had some tension pulling away.

Cheers!

Jim


----------



## Black Dog

shocksystems said:


> Am I the only one who is not on this bandwagon?
> 
> Every time I have seen Carflex glued into a PVC connector it has worked terribly. I mean literally the Carflex would pull out with a gentle tug. I have returned to jobs where the Carflex has pulled itself out because it was flexed in such a way that it had some tension pulling away.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Jim


It will just fall out because of the sun.


----------



## Black Dog

Bad Electrician said:


> In a really tight electric closet if there is more than one other in there I'll let a rammy fart.


A few protein bars in the morning and you can clear out an office building:laughing:


----------



## xpertpc

Years back I worked at a place that only had "undocumented" workers on a high speed assembly line, I'd walk by leaving a 50 foot swath of hangover flatulence while watching these poor people bend at the knees in an attempt to stay vertical.

But seriously the worse was when boss face told me to bypass a guard so the "help" could clean the belts without shutting down the machine - I complied and a month later an older lady cut off 2 of her fingers.

I was sick about it and had my apprentice pick the digits out of the gears to send to the hospital, the company paid the lady $15,000 cash and had her deported so as to forgo a lawsuit.

In the cover of darkness when the plant was closed I was told to put the machine back to stock configuration. That was a century ago and still think about it, it never happened again on my watch.


----------



## amigi968

Codes I knowingly violate....

Two wires to a breaker that isnt listed for two wires when adding a recept during a service call.

Box fill sometimes.

I've made joints in condulets.

I've grounded the #12 wire from the branch side instead of the #10 from the breaker in a box.

Ive skipped grounding a masonary box that was completely poured in concrete with no accessible screw hole if the device is self-grounding.

I've put a regular recept behind an EWC.

I had a helper run 12-2 mc down the inside wall of stairwell for the OCCs, and been forced to used the ground as the third conductor.

Nothing really bad, I suppose.


----------



## ponyboy

amigi968 said:


> Codes I knowingly violate....
> 
> Two wires to a breaker that isnt listed for two wires when adding a recept during a service call.
> 
> Box fill sometimes.
> 
> I've made joints in condulets.
> 
> I've grounded the #12 wire from the branch side instead of the #10 from the breaker in a box.
> 
> Ive skipped grounding a masonary box that was completely poured in concrete with no accessible screw hole if the device is self-grounding.
> 
> I've put a regular recept behind an EWC.
> 
> I had a helper run 12-2 mc down the inside wall of stairwell for the OCCs, and been forced to used the ground as the third conductor.
> 
> Nothing really bad, I suppose.



Fwiw you can splice in conduit bodies if the cubic volume is stamped on it somewhere.

And to add to that I never look for the size. I splice in conduit bodies all the time.


----------



## amigi968

In all honesty, I have never really looked up the code. I dont care. I've had one inspector tell me that only the ground can be spliced in a T fitting, and have had others tell me no joints allowed...


----------



## I_get_shocked

I Don't use GFCIs on tankless heaters in unfinished basements
I try to not ever use Arc Faults
I don't always bring a neutral to switches
I put 2 wires in pancakes
I stuff as many wires in bored holes as will fit
I don't have control cabinets listed
I often forget to pull permits 
I put 2 neutrals under one screw in sloppy panels


----------



## hardworkingstiff

I_get_shocked said:


> I Don't use GFCIs on tankless heaters in unfinished basements
> I try to not ever use Arc Faults
> I don't always bring a neutral to switches
> I put 2 wires in pancakes
> I stuff as many wires in bored holes as will fit
> I don't have control cabinets listed
> I often forget to pull permits
> I put 2 neutrals under one screw in sloppy panels


You know that opens you up to be called a hack, right?


----------



## amigi968

http://www.electrical-contractor.net/BCodes/condulet_recpt_1.JPG

Recept in a 1" C.... never seen that before.


----------



## Black Dog

amigi968 said:


> http://www.electrical-contractor.net/BCodes/condulet_recpt_1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recept in a 1" C.... never seen that before.


Nice, so much for having room for the conductors:laughing:


----------



## amigi968

Black Dog said:


> Nice, so much for having room for the conductors:laughing:


Heck, I meant T.

The way I understood the install for those, was that the wire was just stripped, not cut, and looped over the terminals. Then the wire was pulled taught. Good luck ever servicing it.


----------



## Shockdoc

I refuse to use AFCI breakers unless an inspector puts a gun to my head.


----------



## Aegis

At one of courses in Canada the T Fitting was brought up, you can do splices in it but it's considered hack.


----------



## Aegis

xpertpc said:


> Years back I worked at a place that only had "undocumented" workers on a high speed assembly line, I'd walk by leaving a 50 foot swath of hangover flatulence while watching these poor people bend at the knees in an attempt to stay vertical. But seriously the worse was when boss face told me to bypass a guard so the "help" could clean the belts without shutting down the machine - I complied and a month later an older lady cut off 2 of her fingers. I was sick about it and had my apprentice pick the digits out of the gears to send to the hospital, the company paid the lady $15,000 cash and had her deported so as to forgo a lawsuit. In the cover of darkness when the plant was closed I was told to put the machine back to stock configuration. That was a century ago and still think about it, it never happened again on my watch.


It's sad that we all have to do something really stupid to make us sick to our stomachs so that we never to it again.


----------



## chicken steve

Let he w/o hack throw the first wirenut.......~C:whistling2:S~:laughing:


----------



## amigi968

Aegis said:


> At one of courses in Canada the T Fitting was brought up, you can do splices in it but it's considered hack.


I dont think it's hack to splice the ground, for obvious reasons. It would be poor workmanship to pull two grounds, and a waste of money.


----------



## sbrn33

bmailman20 said:


> (At least once) I've bypassed the thermal-break in a blinking hihat.


I would not do that. :no:


----------



## Ty Wrapp

I pull CMX rated wire in plenum ceilings :whistling2:


----------



## tates1882

Sometimes I skip bonding a single gang deep metal cut in box. PITA
Ill pull 24v and 480v in the same pipe and the control cable only has 300v insulation if I have to use shielded. Will also mix them using single strand thhn. (I know i'm a rat)
Sometimes i stretch the limit for straps or supports when using imc/rmc. 

Thats about it, super hack.

Also anyone that intentional uses a ground to carry voltage needs flogged publicly.


----------



## Black Dog

tates1882 said:


> Sometimes I skip bonding a single gang deep metal cut in box. PITA
> Ill pull 24v and 480v in the same pipe and the control cable only has 300v insulation if I have to use shielded. Will also mix them using single strand thhn. (I know i'm a rat)
> Sometimes i stretch the limit for straps or supports when using imc/rmc.
> 
> Thats about it, super hack.
> 
> *Also anyone that intentional uses a ground to carry voltage needs flogged publicly.*



With his pants down to his ankles.......:laughing:


----------



## five.five-six

Big John said:


> :lol: I really want to believe that's true.
> 
> Somewhere on here somebody posted a picture of a control station wired entirely in green THHN. I gotta admit, if I found that in the field, I would cuss up a storm.


I used to do grocery stores, the RDPs were done all in red #14 and labeled.


----------



## RubyTuesday

110.12 :laughing:


----------



## Black Dog

RubyTuesday said:


> 110.12 :laughing:


Since 1897:laughing:


----------



## mikey383

Big John said:


> :lol: I really want to believe that's true.
> 
> Somewhere on here somebody posted a picture of a control station wired entirely in green THHN. I gotta admit, if I found that in the field, I would cuss up a storm.


About 15 years ago, the company I was working for fired a guy for doing that! I wonder if that control station was the one he wired? :laughing:


----------



## Kaffeene

334.24 - NM Bending Radius

That's it! Nothing else.


----------



## Shockdoc

I fail to install AFCI breakers where prescribed by code on non permit jobs


----------



## guest

Shockdoc said:


> I fail to install AFCI breakers where prescribed by code on non permit jobs



Same here. I did it in So Cal and will do it here if it ever comes up.

Oh, and handle ties/DP breakers for MWBC's. Won't do it. If someone is stupid enough to open a noodle on a MWBC without checking, they deserve the consequences.


----------



## Meadow

Shockdoc said:


> I fail to install AFCI breakers where prescribed by code on non permit jobs


Sometimes you have no choice. Around here tons of Condos and cookie cutter homes are full of MWBC for just about everything. Inspectors let it slide because they know its just not possible. However with AFCI receptacles I hope they don't catch on.


----------



## Black Dog

meadow said:


> Sometimes you have no choice. Around here tons of Condos and cookie cutter homes are full of MWBC for just about everything. Inspectors let it slide because they know its just not possible. However with AFCI receptacles I hope they don't catch on.


I'm sure home owners are already installing those in their bathrooms to replace broken GFCI's....not knowing the difference...:no:


----------



## chicken steve

I put the equopotential bond around the lower rim of a hot tub, because it was on wood deck 

I even pointed it out to the AHJ today

Neither of us can figure it a violation OR proper install.....

~CS~


----------



## B-Nabs

I've done temporary panels with aluminum feeders with no penetrox when we didn't have any around... but I didn't like it one bit.


----------



## Meadow

Black Dog said:


> I'm sure home owners are already installing those in their bathrooms to replace broken GFCI's....not knowing the difference...:no:


Reason #4,721 why AFCI are a bad idea.


----------



## sbrn33

B-Nabs said:


> I've done temporary panels with aluminum feeders with no penetrox when we didn't have any around... but I didn't like it one bit.


Not against the code....


----------



## B-Nabs

B-Nabs said:


> I've done temporary panels with aluminum feeders with no penetrox when we didn't have any around... but I didn't like it one bit.





sbrn33 said:


> Not against the code....


It is in Canada...

12-118 Termination and splicing of aluminum conductors
(2) A joint compound, capable of penetrating the oxide film and preventing its reforming, shall be used for terminating or splicing all sizes of stranded aluminum conductors, unless the termination or splice is approved for use without compound and is so marked.


----------



## B-Nabs

Then again, I have never once wire brushed an aluminum conductor prior to termination, whether temporary or permanent, which is a violation of 12-118 (1):
_Adequate precaution shall be given to the termination and splicing of aluminum conductors, including the removal of insulation and separators, the cleaning (*wire brushing*) of stranded conductors, and the compatibility and installation of fittings._


----------



## chicken steve

I'm sure St Peter's angels will brush you sufficiently before allowing your entry through the pearly gates Bnabs~CS~:laughing:


----------



## chicken steve

I installed a ballast for a 4 tube T12 in a 2 tube T8 today.....~CS~


----------



## chicken steve

Oh_ lookie_ what they made just because of _all us _electrical pagans>

Tenth Circle Added To Rapidly Growing Hell










~C:jester:S~


----------



## aftershockews

I often secure plastic nail on boxes to wall studs with sheetrock screws.:whistling2:


----------



## chicken steve

aftershockews said:


> I often secure plastic nail on boxes to wall studs with sheetrock screws.:whistling2:


_everybody_ does that AShock :whistling2:

you've not even sunk to Dante's 2nd level 

~C:jester:S~


----------



## Irwinote

RePulled wire in emt forgot to put coupling 😒... 😣.... cut a coupling installed on top tighting up the screwws facing down. So it doesnt look cut...walked away 😌....HORRIBLE


----------



## NacBooster29

Irwinote said:


> RePulled wire in emt forgot to put coupling ?de12... ?de23.... cut a coupling installed on top tighting up the screwws facing down. So it doesnt look cut...walked away ?de0c....HORRIBLE


I don't even understand how this happens? Wouldn't the emt be flopping around with no coupling? 

I could see pulling wire with no plastic bushings, but a coupling?


----------



## Irwinote

We opened up the pipe nearly half way(dont remember how the coupling came off, this was 2 years ago. I was 1st yr apprentice. Or a lil more)...got the wire through, brought the emt together and NO coupling😞.....the pipe was prety tight because of the supports


----------



## Teaspoon

MHElectric said:


> I use a self tapper as a ground screw.


Paint it green.


----------



## Black Dog

chicken steve said:


> I installed a ballast for a 4 tube T12 in a 2 tube T8 today.....~CS~


How long did the bulbs last?:laughing:


----------



## Chris1971

aftershockews said:


> i often secure plastic nail on boxes to wall studs with sheetrock screws.:whistling2:


----------



## papaotis

bulbs? what are bulbs?:laughing:sorry, harry, i just had to!


----------



## Black Dog

papaotis said:


> bulbs? what are bulbs?:laughing:sorry, harry, i just had to!


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## That_Dude

Used MC connectors for UF instead of WP connectors in a wet location. :whistling2:


----------



## icdubois

aftershockews said:


> I often secure plastic nail on boxes to wall studs with sheetrock screws.:whistling2:


Heck I've even been known to use f straps on plastic boxes on the other side from the screws. I had also used deck screws for smoke dector mounting plates. I've also gone a little farther than code for strapping pipe or securing Romex. Also have gone over the 360 a few times but I'll live.


----------



## Black Dog

icdubois said:


> Heck I've even been known to use f straps on plastic boxes on the other side from the screws. I had also used deck screws for smoke dector mounting plates. I've also gone a little farther than code for strapping pipe or securing Romex. Also have *gone over the 360 a few times* but I'll live.


I do that and make the helper pull wires...:laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff

That_Dude said:


> Used MC connectors for UF instead of WP connectors in a wet location. :whistling2:


:laughing:


----------



## NacBooster29

Teaspoon said:


> Paint it green.


No need. The only code required green screws are on the yoke of devices, and the main bonding jumper if it is a screw


----------



## backstay

I use metal straps on my PVC conduit.


----------



## MTW

I'm comfortable violating any code that is not a genuine safety issue. For instance, running 15 amp circuits in dining rooms or for a washing machine.


----------



## Black Dog

backstay said:


> I use metal straps on my PVC conduit.


Best way to go IMO....:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## backstay

MTW said:


> I'm comfortable violating any code that is not a genuine safety issue. For instance, running 15 amp circuits in dining rooms or for a washing machine.


Had a women with a 15 amp circuit in her dinning room, she handed me a 20 amp breaker to install be cause the 15 kept tripping. She had a small table with a coffee pot, microwave and toaster all plugged into the circuit.


----------



## MTW

backstay said:


> Had a women with a 15 amp circuit in her dinning room, she handed me a 20 amp breaker to install be cause the 15 kept tripping. She had a small table with a coffee pot, microwave and toaster all plugged into the circuit.


Must be a small house? I never see that in homes with formal dining rooms.


----------



## Black Dog

backstay said:


> Had a women with a 15 amp circuit in her dinning room, she handed me a 20 amp breaker to install be cause the 15 kept tripping. She had a small table with a coffee pot, microwave and toaster all plugged into the circuit.


You might need a 30 amper to hold that...:laughing:


----------



## Meadow

backstay said:


> Had a women with a 15 amp circuit in her dinning room, she handed me a 20 amp breaker to install be cause the 15 kept tripping. She had a small table with a coffee pot, microwave and toaster all plugged into the circuit.


Tell her to use only one at a time.

Being honest 20 amps is a waste in most resi kitchens. When you factor in the wattage of most appliances they come around in at 12 or 14 amps. Some items like 2 slice toasters and a coffee maker running together come in at just 1700 watts. The extra 600 watts never get used, and when they do its not enough to hold a 15 or a 20. 1500 watt toaster oven and 1700 watt deep fryer or micro equals 3,200. Not a 15 or 20 would hold that. 

Canada does a 15 amp split.


----------



## fargowires

meadow said:


> Tell her to use only one at a time.
> 
> Being honest 20 amps is a waste in most resi kitchens.


Seriously, when I see you guys going on and on about 20 amp circuits, I think you all should be living in 700 sq ft homes and driving chèvettes. What is wrong with providing for MORE than the minimum, especially to the most intensively used area of a home?

Ya know, I have clients that actually do use those SABC for entertaining on a frequent basis. Without several 20 amp circuits available, those hot plates, coffee and hot water urns, and broiler ovens would be tripping breakers like crazy.


----------



## hardworkingstiff

backstay said:


> I use metal straps on my PVC conduit.





Black Dog said:


> Best way to go IMO....:thumbup::laughing:


Will they (metal straps) allow for PVC movement?


----------



## MTW

fargowires said:


> Seriously, when I see you guys going on and on about 20 amp circuits, I think you all should be living in 700 sq ft homes and driving chèvettes. What is wrong with providing for MORE than the minimum, especially to the most intensively used area of a home?
> 
> Ya know, I have clients that actually do use those SABC for entertaining on a frequent basis. Without several 20 amp circuits available, those hot plates, coffee and hot water urns, and broiler ovens would be tripping breakers like crazy.


Nothing wrong with it but I think the minimum is adequate. Two 20-amp circuits is 4,800 watts. I don't know about you, but I think 4.8 KW is a lot of power. I don't think your average residential kitchen is using that much power with just countertop appliances.


----------



## Chris1971

meadow said:


> Seriously, when I see you guys going on and on about 20 amp circuits, I think you all should be living in 700 sq ft homes and driving chèvettes.



What's wrong with driving a Chevy Chevette?


----------



## MTW

Chris1971 said:


> What's wrong with driving a Chevy Chevette?


:lol::lol:


----------



## fargowires

Chris1971 said:


> fargowires said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with driving a Chevy Chevette?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely nothing.
Click to expand...


----------



## fargowires

Gets ya from A to B, don't it?
But wouldn't ya rather be in a CORvette? Or a BMW, Ferrari, or Mercedes?
Maybe a Caddy?
20 amp have their purpose. Where they might just be needed.


----------



## Black Dog

hardworkingstiff said:


> Will they (metal straps) allow for PVC movement?


Nope...


----------



## Meadow

UK wiring doesn't even require SABC or laundry circuits. I wish we had their code.


----------



## Kaffeene

Here's a code I violated this year at my own house. 590.3(B) 

I left my Christmas lights up more than 90 days. OOOoooooh


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

aftershockews said:


> I often secure plastic nail on boxes to wall studs with sheetrock screws.:whistling2:


Best old work box ever.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

hardworkingstiff said:


> Will they (metal straps) allow for PVC movement?


Don't see how a one hole ridged strap would allow any less movement than a tight pvc strap.

I also love using a two hole metal strap by the weatherhead on services especially after what I saw after all of the storms in CT a couple of years ago


----------



## Mountain Electrician

Rollie73 said:


> Move north of the border my fowl friend.......that's NOT a violation up here.


Not a violation here either, haven't seen an inspector in quite some time. :thumbsup:


I do what I want.


----------



## Black Dog

Carultch said:


> I use PVC all the time without the flared bell end fitting that is supposed to be used for protecting wire from the "sharp corners".
> 
> Anyone know of a good "whoops, I forgot" fitting that can be added to the conduit after wire is pulled?
> 
> I also carve in to the side of PVC, for wire to enter in the middle of the stick.
> 
> Would these no longer be violations if I were to use plumbing PVC pipe instead of electrical PVC conduit?


plumbing PVC pipe is cheaper:whistling2:


----------



## Voltron

Black Dog said:


> plumbing PVC pipe is cheaper:whistling2:


You wouldn't??


----------



## Black Dog

4SQUARE said:


> You wouldn't??


:no::laughing:


----------



## Carultch

Black Dog said:


> plumbing PVC pipe is cheaper:whistling2:


I would think it would be the other way around. Electrical PVC doesn't need to be pressure rated, like plumbing PVC does.

Wonder what it could be that makes electrical PVC more expensive. The gray coating for UV stability?


----------



## RIVETER

Carultch said:


> I would think it would be the other way around. Electrical PVC doesn't need to be pressure rated, like plumbing PVC does.
> 
> Wonder what it could be that makes electrical PVC more expensive. The gray coating for UV stability?


Tensile strength to withstand accidental shovel hits.


----------



## papaotis

yeah, because more than a shovel will break it any way!


----------



## RIVETER

papaotis said:


> yeah, because more than a shovel will break it any way!


Not likely. The distance between the molecules of the electrical pvc allows for it to stretch a bit without breaking. That is why you can heat it to bend it and it is still okay. It is all about molecular proximity.:thumbsup:


----------



## fisstech

entering 500's (ACWU) into the main disco for a rec center we built at camp. Me and my coworker were putting on the connectors for the cables, and tightened them up as much as humanely possible with the strap wrench and they were still loose as hell. Definitely the wrong sized connector, but we're in a remote location and our foreman is a notorious hack. We told him about it, and he just told us to 'tape the piss' out of the jacket until the connector stayed on solid. I didn't feel right about it ...

some other minor stuff with our heat tracing as well. 240V heat trace was ran UG with the water lines to the dorms from the water treatment plant and stubbed up with some plastic pipe **** (definitely could not be called PVC still dont know really what it was) this was installed by the excavating company, by the way, not us. We just heated up some flex and slipped it over the pipe and ran it to the floor deck pretty much unsupported. Not exposed, this was in the crawlspace. that seemed hack to me haha.

i've learned to macgyver a lot of **** out here ... unibiting washers out when you've ran out of reducing washers ... among other things.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

fisstech said:


> unibiting washers out when you've ran out of reducing washers ... among other things.


Everyone doesn't do that?


----------



## mapmd

aftershockews said:


> How many rip out the insulation on a light fixture? I don't but I have seen many fixtures installed where someone has.


On flush mounts? I used to. 
Now I'm just better at getting the screws in on the first shot (amazing what 14 months of experience does to a man), but if you don't and tear it or move it a little then you're in for a rough time.

I also like to use drywall screws for a lot more things than my leads like, but I acquiesce to the boss if found. And who the heck would prefer using nails over screws to make blocking on rough-ins? I can think of several reasons why screws are preferable.

Violations? Nah, this company is pretty legit. Only seen a couple buried boxes and only under dire circumstances. Not stapling in attics is probably the biggest common one.


----------



## fisstech

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Everyone doesn't do that?


oh im sure all seasoned vets do! i wasn't saying that was hack, just a learning experience i had like i said 'learning to macgyver stuff" haha im pretty green in this trade compared to most guys here (3 years in July) so that kind of stuff is new to me.


----------



## Shockdoc

I recall with the first shop i ever worked for one of the lead mechanics would always use a single pole switch for a 240 volt airhandler on every newbuild we would do. I'm sure he was less than popular with many HVAC techs.


----------



## AK_sparky

Shockdoc said:


> I recall with the first shop i ever worked for one of the lead mechanics would always use a single pole switch for a 240 volt airhandler on every newbuild we would do. I'm sure he was less than popular with many HVAC techs.


Haha, I know of a similar story, but it ends more like this: Just because they have the same number of screws does mean that a 4-way and a DP are the same switch!


----------



## B-Nabs

fisstech said:


> unibiting washers out when you've ran out of reducing washers.



I once drilled out a 1" KO filler to accept an L16 (folded all the tabs over in the box to make sure it was in there real good). My foreman found it and acted like it was the crime of the century. I didn't see the big deal.... besides the job was on a huge push and we'd run out of reducers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maple_Syrup25

B-Nabs said:


> I once drilled out a 1" KO filler to accept an L16 (folded all the tabs over in the box to make sure it was in there real good). My foreman found it and acted like it was the crime of the century. I didn't see the big deal.... besides the job was on a huge push and we'd run out of reducers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have thought about doing that a few times in the sticks in a pinch


----------



## [email protected]

What's with putting two conductors in a pancake any way ? Gotta at least have a hot and a nudie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW

I violate any code that inconveniences me at that given time.


----------



## Chris1971

MTW said:


> I violate any code that inconveniences me at that given time.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Magnettica

One time I was out of 2" KO seals so I used a 1900 blank and called it a day.


----------



## ponyboy

Magnettica said:


> One time I was out of 2" KO seals so I used a 1900 blank and called it a day.



Standard practice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky Girl

Big John said:


> Somewhere on here somebody posted a picture of a control station wired entirely in green THHN. I gotta admit, if I found that in the field, I would cuss up a storm.


I was on a job where we were pulling hundreds of control wires, all going to one room. *Every wire was red. :blink:
*
But at least we used Brady tags. I remember getting ready for a pull, sitting there for hours, numbering each wire and the reel it came off of, cussing up a storm.


----------



## Sparky Girl

Magnettica said:


> One time I was out of 2" KO seals so I used a 1900 blank and called it a day.


Speaking of KO fillers, I remember a traveller from Iowa who came up to me and asked if we had any "blunder plugs".


----------



## newbi

Sparky Girl said:


> Speaking of KO fillers, I remember a traveller from Iowa who came up to me and asked if we had any "blunder plugs".


I like calling them "blunder plugs". :thumbsup:


----------



## papaotis

got power to a chicken coop today( no it wasnt steves) and guessing by the time its done there will be a couple code violations:whistling2:


----------



## Sparky Girl

newbi said:


> I like calling them "blunder plugs". :thumbsup:


Well, it certainly creates a sense of urgency.


----------



## Mountain Electrician

I worked in an oil refinery where the head electrician in the 60's used green TW as hot in many, many places. He also filled seal offs with rags and asphalt, and buried GUA fittings underground. Made things interesting. 

To his credit, he remembered where all the bodies were buried. Once when I was trying to troubleshoot a lighting circuit, he was able to point out exactly where the buried 3/4" GUAT was 30 or so years after he had done it. A hack with a photographic memory. They ended up making him a big boss, which was better for everyone in the long run.


----------



## pjholguin

papaotis said:


> got power to a chicken coop today( no it wasnt steves) and guessing by the time its done there will be a couple code violations:whistling2:


What were the violations? My big fingers hit the thumbs up key by accident.


----------



## pjholguin

Mountain Electrician said:


> I worked in an oil refinery where the head electrician in the 60's used green TW as hot in many, many places. He also filled seal offs with rags and asphalt, and buried GUA fittings underground. Made things interesting.
> 
> To his credit, he remembered where all the bodies were buried. Once when I was trying to troubleshoot a lighting circuit, he was able to point out exactly where the buried 3/4" GUAT was 30 or so years after he had done it. A hack with a photographic memory. They ended up making him a big boss, which was better for everyone in the long run.


Unfortunately that is all to common!


----------



## GrayHair

Mountain Electrician said:


> I worked in an oil refinery where the head electrician in the 60's used green TW as hot in many, many places. He also filled seal offs with rags and asphalt, and buried GUA fittings underground. Made things interesting.
> 
> To his credit, he remembered where all the bodies were buried. Once when I was trying to troubleshoot a lighting circuit, he was able to point out exactly where the buried 3/4" GUAT was 30 or so years after he had done it. A hack with a photographic memory. They ended up making him a big boss, which was better for everyone in the long run.


It's called the Peter Principal where people are promoted to their level of incompetence. Like Murphy's Law, it's everywhere.

Regards!


----------



## pjholguin

The good ole percussive sublimation.


----------



## wistech

aftershockews said:


> I don't always staple wire in attics.
> 
> There I said it.


God no! I usually just staple where I can easily get to. I've never had an inspector crawl his ass up in the attic! :laughing:


----------



## wistech

Ultrafault said:


> I make control boxes that I do not have inspected by a listing agency.


Hell yeah! It's so much cheaper. I'm a big fan of RIB relays :-D


----------



## Black Dog

Magnettica said:


> One time I was out of 2" KO seals so I used a 1900 blank and called it a day.


With Tek screws...:laughing:


----------



## mapmd

Magnettica said:


> One time I was out of 2" KO seals so I used a 1900 blank and called it a day.


*
This one time?
When exactly does anyone actually have 2" KO fillers on their van?*

And that's exactly the kind of excuse my leads'll use to make a trip to the store. How about stock up on items like that? Unthinkable! 

Occasionally I'll foil them because I'll salvage that kind of **** from old panels that are getting demo'd and tossed. Having a scavenger for a helper is either a blessing or a curse I guess.

Or just use a 1" for a 1¼" hole, bend the tabs out then tape it from the bottom like last week. Wasn't me though, Master #2 came up with that.


----------



## hardworkingstiff

Black Dog said:


> With Tek screws...:laughing:


What's wrong with that? 



So long as you put a dab of silicone on the tips so they aren't a sharp edge for the wires to rub against. 



But if you don't have the 2" KO plug, then you probably don't have silicone either. :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve

*somebody call a real electrician....*

If you work on victorian aged housing , you're always making concessions. :whistling2:

The domino effect of 'to code' literally never ends unless you do....

~CS~


----------



## Black Dog

hardworkingstiff said:


> What's wrong with that?
> 
> 
> 
> So long as you put a dab of silicone on the tips so they aren't a sharp edge for the wires to rub against.
> 
> 
> 
> But if you don't have the 2" KO plug, then you probably don't have silicone either. :laughing:


Never thought of that...:laughing:


----------



## morpheusoptic

We once worked on a job that didn't allow boxes larger than deep 4s boxes and no extension rings permitted in a particular area. One of the boxes was so full we had to use a 2x4 and a man lift to get the cover plate on.


----------



## Black Dog

morpheusoptic said:


> We once worked on a job that didn't allow boxes larger than deep 4s boxes and no extension rings permitted in a particular area. One of the boxes was so full we had to use a 2x4 and a man lift to get the cover plate on.


Welcome to the forum:thumbup:


----------



## sparky970

Is it a violation if the inspector doesn't see it?


----------



## Aegis

morpheusoptic said:


> We once worked on a job that didn't allow boxes larger than deep 4s boxes and no extension rings permitted in a particular area. One of the boxes was so full we had to use a 2x4 and a man lift to get the cover plate on.


lol you waited 3 years for the perfect first post.


----------



## bjjohns

*A little dated*



Black Dog said:


> Nice, so much for having room for the conductors:laughing:


A little dated, but right from this forum (Old Travelling Electrical Display)
2nd row from top, several examples.


----------



## Black Dog

bjjohns said:


> A little dated, but right from this forum (Old Travelling Electrical Display)
> 2nd row from top, several examples.


Good stuff, looks like you have almost all..:thumbup:


----------



## bjjohns

*Fdew*



Black Dog said:


> Good stuff, looks like you have almost all..:thumbup:


Not mine, I think it belongs to FDEW:
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f24/traveling-old-electrical-desplay-106297/


----------



## Going_Commando

morpheusoptic said:


> We once worked on a job that didn't allow boxes larger than deep 4s boxes and no extension rings permitted in a particular area. One of the boxes was so full we had to use a 2x4 and a man lift to get the cover plate on.


That's the money shot of this thread right there. :laughing:


----------



## lj973gm

Take All at a weather head. Who knew the better after its wrapped????? :thumbsup:

Was not my work but it did make me laugh.


----------



## TGGT

I've left flying taps under my in-laws house.

This is my favorite thread by the way.


----------

